# tauco cabinet saw



## carlp. (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi guys I have a tauco cabinet saw they were made in south Africa under license by rock well the catalogue number is 34-602 does this tie in with the rock well saws made in USA. your comments would really be helpful many thanks carl.


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

carl.p said:


> Hi guys I have a tauco cabinet saw they were made in south Africa under license by rock well the catalogue number is 34-602 does this tie in with the rock well saws made in USA. your comments would really be helpful many thanks carl.


I\

It doesn't sound right but I don't know much about those things. How long have you had the saw, how well do you like it etc,? If the saw performs as well as you would expect I high end machine to perform for you then other than your wondering about the point in your query, it makes no difference where it was made unless getting parts turns out to be a problem. I am anxious to here what you find out about it.


I really would like to have a really niece Unisaw, maybe even a Saw Stop, but it is not only not really practical for a hobbyist like myself, and the cost is hard to justify, but I would still like to have one and I am pretty sure that a lot of others feel the same way.

I'll be watching your new thread and see what the posts tell us.

Jerr


----------



## Wildwood (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi Carl - I don't know if you have seen these 2 links with specific mention of your model - 
Rob
Photo Index - TAUCO Export Corp. - Contractor's Saw/Jointer 34-602 | VintageMachinery.org
Rockwell-Delta in South Africa - VintageMachinery.org Knowledge Base (Wiki)


----------

